# Some cuttin' and some millin'



## SDB777 (Jun 20, 2014)

As promised, I went to cut some timber this morning. It was a nice morning, little on the humid side but 'do-able'....
Cut about 25 trees(mostly American Sweetgum for the buttlogs), including a few White Sassfrass trees and some Black Cherry trees. Didn't really want the Black Cherry, but after a bit of weed clearing, I scored this! Burl, I took a quick 'peek' with the chainsaw, but I am thinking the whole piece is going to have some nice 'stuff' going on inside. Even grabbed a stump crotch Black Cherry piece to make a bowl out of!!!














Got home and put all the saws away, and rolled another piece of Green Ash onto the bunk....yup, I think it'll fit? It did....it was all cut into either 1" thickness or 2-1/4" thick slabs.






to be continue'd.......

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 20, 2014)

My view from the 'working end' of the sawmill....







Time to clean up, heard some thunder in the distance(sounded like a good excuse).






I'll start tomorrow morning on the Eastern Red Cedar dimensional lumber milling, not looking forward to sucking ERC dust in the heat, but it will get done. The Green Ash will get picked up in the morning....until next time.






Scott (it's fun millin' like a villian) B

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gvwp (Jun 20, 2014)

Love those Cherry burls. Cherry produces some of the most beautiful figured wood in burls. Its been awhile since I have seen any though. Good score!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 20, 2014)

Forgot....slabs from the mill!









Scott (kickin' Green Ash) B

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2014)

Scott if you come up with some cherry burl large enough for some door panels let me know. I fell in love with cherry burl over the past couple years. I need want some more.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 20, 2014)

I never tire of seeing fresh cut lumber straight off the mill. Very cool Scott.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 21, 2014)

First green ash I've seen milled. Wow! Is all green ash that nice? I'm thinking green ash gunstocks. Gary

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 21, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Scott if you come up with some cherry burl large enough for some door panels let me know. I fell in love with cherry burl over the past couple years. I need want some more.



Not sure what the inside will look like, and I certainly don't know how big a 'door panel' should be? In fact, I didn't even bother to measure the chunk I brought home. But the photo with it sitting in the truck bed, might possibly give it a scale in size(the bed is 48" across between the wheel-well).




HomeBody said:


> First green ash I've seen milled. Wow! Is all green ash that nice? I'm thinking green ash gunstocks. Gary



First Green Ash I have milled too! But it does fade quite a bit once it starts drying(like just about every timber I have milled that looks so vibrant when it is first cut open). But I'm sure some 'oil' could be put on and some of the brilliance would "pop" back up? The timber certainly would give any hard 'thumping' firearm something to calm it down....did I mention, it was heavy!





Scott (wait until I crack open that Sassafras) B


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2014)

Anything wider than 6" and 12" long. I would make matched panels. I want to go on a Krenov style tear whenever I can start woodworking full time hopefully in the next couple years. Just hoarding stockpiling for that day. I want to build maybe a dozen more that style before I get bored and move on to something else . . . . .


----------

